# 2 GSD puppies vs 1



## andcad (Mar 5, 2013)

I currently have a deposit on a male sable GSD puppy. My gf and I are considering getting two male puppies. One sable one Black and Tan. We are both previous dog owners of large breeds (lab and Doberman). We plan on establishing a hierarchy and proper training. Not neutering until 1.5 years old if at all - haven't decided yet. Anyone have experience bringing two male puppy GSDs home?

Suggestions?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know if this link will actually take you to the right page--but if not, click the Behavior FAQ, then under "Living with more than one dog", there is "raising and training multiple dogs". Please read that and then decide. 

Having two pups is 3 times the work: training each separately, then the two together. It can be done, but it's really time-consuming and much more difficult than just one. It's not easier. 

<> <> <> DIAMONDS in the RUFF - Training for Dogs & Their People<> <> <>


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a sticky I think about getting two at once. Generally, it is frowned upon for a lot of good reasons.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, to be blunt, don't do it. One puppy at a time is plenty. There is some thought that a good breeder would not sell you two puppies at the same time or sell you one if they knew you had another the same age. I don't know about that but I know it will be a whole lotta puppy!
I also think it a misconception that you expect to choose two pups the same age and of different coloring. I don't fault you for this as I'm sure I thought the same way a few years back. A good breeder often chooses the dog that will work in your household. But this sounds a bit like you are picking out matching cars in different colors. It just doesn't work that way in my experience.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

You'll probably have your hands full with one . You could always add another down the road when you are ready. Why take the (good) chance of overwhelming yourself and having a bad experience.


----------



## andcad (Mar 5, 2013)

my breeder did mention and suggested not to unless I was willing to establish dominance and hierarchy. But reading about the habits and behaviors the bounce off each other really makes me think. Im leaning against it now, this was an idea I had and I wanted good opinions before doing my research. Thank you.


----------

